# dimocritus pics



## dimocritus (Nov 28, 2008)

Ch. huahini female


















H. hercules felame












C. sp. blue female l5

















l6












A. geniculata l5




















T. blondi - l2































b. albopilosum 
l1-2











l11-12












B. albiceps - 2,5 мм карапас






C. huahini male







Ph. auratus - L2


















Pt. chordatus L1 


















Gryllus assimilis






Araneus sp. - male


















Forficula sp.
























T. blondi L2->L3


----------



## patotxiki (Nov 28, 2008)

:clap: :clap: :clap:  What camera you use?


----------



## Fingolfin (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow what amazing pics!!!   :clap: 
Well done my comrade!


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 28, 2008)

Stunning pics. That is a gr8 cam right there!

I love all ur macros xD

keep em comin 

//Tiago


----------



## olablane (Nov 28, 2008)

Most excellent collection and pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Steven Valys (Nov 28, 2008)

Incredible macros!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## fartkowski (Nov 29, 2008)

Very nice pictures 
I like the macro shots.


----------



## BrotherM213 (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow! Great pictures!!


----------



## Emilyloulou (Nov 30, 2008)

they are beautiful! i bet you have no problem with sexing things lol, i have to squint even on photos lol


----------



## Anthony Straus (Nov 30, 2008)

Beautiful pics!

Camera details please!


----------



## dimocritus (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks 

Camera - Canon 40d & Sigma 150 & Tamron 28-75


----------



## dimocritus (Dec 1, 2008)

Citharischius crawshayi 15mm


















Pisaura mirabilis












Brachypelma albiceps 6mm






Forticula sp.






Steatoda castanea (?)






Clubiona sp.












Brachypelma albopilosum 10mm











Steatoda sp.












Steatoda sp.







?







Brachypelma albiceps 9mm



















Steatoda grossa (?)







Ch. huahini ~7 cm - freshly molted


----------



## Anthony Straus (Dec 2, 2008)

dimocritus said:


> Thanks
> 
> Camera - Canon 40d & Sigma 150 & Tamron 28-75


I'm looking for a new macro lens, how helpful is the extra working distance with the Sigma 150mm when shooting insects/arachnids?


----------



## dimocritus (Dec 3, 2008)

anthonystraus said:


> I'm looking for a new macro lens, how helpful is the extra working distance with the Sigma 150mm when shooting insects/arachnids?


I think in most cases it disturbs more likely (If you photograph spiders at home). But I never used short-focus macro objectives  therefore I can be mistaken

PS: sorry for my english


----------



## ReMoVeR (Dec 3, 2008)

this thread needs more pics and a 5 star mark xD

gr8 photos.


----------



## dimocritus (Dec 6, 2008)

С. sp. blue - l8 - mature male


----------



## ReMoVeR (Dec 6, 2008)

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

gotta love it =)  Are u putting ur Ts on top of a bible ?  LOL or is it just the texture of a table??

//Tiago


----------



## ZamWiesel (Dec 6, 2008)

Great pics and very kool looking T's.


----------



## dimocritus (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks


ReMoVeR said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> gotta love it =)  Are u putting ur Ts on top of a bible ?  LOL or is it just the texture of a table??
> 
> //Tiago



It's http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Soviet_Encyclopedia


----------



## dimocritus (Dec 8, 2008)

crawshayi






albopilosum




































geniculata






sp. blue






























huahini


----------



## ReMoVeR (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, i specially love the last pic!!!

I'm ALWAYS amazed by all ur pics. Gr8 work buddy.

Cheers,

//Tiago


----------



## dimocritus (Dec 19, 2008)

C. huahini - sub-adult male 












A. geniculata - 18 mm body



















P. regalis - female ~ 30 mm body











































Pt. chordatus  - ~5mm body







Ph. auratus l2













B. craniifer


----------



## ReMoVeR (Dec 20, 2008)

Always amazed by your pics =) ALWAYS  those last pics look amazing 

//Tiago


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 20, 2008)

awwww the little baby roaches look very cute! Nice pictures.


----------



## FreedomJack (Dec 20, 2008)

Simply Stunning!!


----------



## dimocritus (Jan 3, 2009)

thanks 


some new images:






tagenaria












steatoda






B. albopilosum 4mm





 albopilosum ~5mm after molt






female T. blondi L3 11mm












P. auratus ~4mm






B. albiceps 4mm after molt






female C. crawshayi  7mm











male B. albopilosum






B. craniifer






many photos of female C. sp ''blue'' 16mm



















auto-translate  ''Place of the rejected paw''




















































































PS: all size's - size of carapace


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 3, 2009)

your macro shots are amazing, I especially like the curly hair pics at the top and the molting whatever it was in the middle. great pics


----------



## dimocritus (Jan 8, 2009)

*Protectyaaaneck*
I don't think that my shots is amazing but thenks 


-
This night molted two spiders - C. huahini male (to adult) and T. blondi (l3->l4)










































































































































...and i walk to sleep







C. huahini female - bonus


----------



## dimocritus (Feb 8, 2009)

P. regalis 16mm



















P. auratus 7mm 







T.blondi 15mm







B. albiceps 5mm 













C. sp. blue 17mm







A. geniculata 9->12mm



































































mites


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 8, 2009)

Amazing pictures.
I really like the mites


----------



## Singbluemymind (Feb 8, 2009)

amazing shots man keep um coming


----------



## Anthony Straus (Feb 22, 2009)

Dimocritus I think your pictures are the most beautiful on this site. 

Bravo:clap: :clap:


----------



## Koh_ (Feb 23, 2009)

that's incredibly amazing nice macro shots!!! really nice ..
i was gonna even puke when i saw the mites on the one of the pictures...


----------



## ArachnoAddic808 (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome pics!!!!!!


----------



## dimocritus (Aug 16, 2009)

most of this photos are here now. they also reworked in some way there


----------

